
How browsers work - rndn
http://taligarsiel.com/Projects/howbrowserswork1.htm
======
kking50
Here's a more aesthetic version
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowsers...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowserswork/)

------
confiscate
Good job! Thanks for sharing

